# Illinois state test



## switches40 (Apr 17, 2018)

Good Friday to all. Is anyone here taking the Illinois state test coming up in June? I am, and was looking for someone that might want to study the drawing portion together. Let me know as I have some nerves about it. Thanks


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Good morning guy

Well I'm in Illinois, but can't help with just taking it. Took mine back in 1981 I think.

Biggest thing I can say is make sure you don't miss a requirement in the written. Points are taken off for every violation. If you over pipe or vent it is a one time 5 point penalty.

Make sure and list every fitting, show direction, Watch our for the ejector system. If I remember correctly one the one I have seen (they have 5 or so they rotate through) There was a concrete wall you were supposed to be aware of where you can't pass through with the ejector line, so you had to show a main stack since it went through the foundation wall to the exterior. (every separate building drain requires a main stack). Color code the drawing.

Create a dry stack & a wet waste stack. Wash the bottom of the dry stack with a single fixture.

"Follow" directions closely or points will be deducted.

For instance, cut copper, clean & ream copper, call to have it looked at prior to assemble. Be easy with the flux. Never wipe back a liquid solder joint, keep the bead of solder as small as you can on the bottom of the joint. They will set it in a jig & it must be level and not rock. Over cleaned pipe will be a deduction.

When doing your mech. tests, start the plastic first so it has time to set up when they pressure test it. Use purple primer and be neat with it.

I'm not sure if they have stopped the lead pour yet. Be careful when caulking, they will check the uniformity of the pour at 1". Never double pour. Caulk the lead.

Watch your timing so your not focusing on a particular section to long.


----------



## switches40 (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. Every bit definitely helps. Have a great day.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

they did away with the lead pour. can you private message me?

you lose a point per drip on your copper project
make a jig or bring clamps so you can solder all joints horizontally

use fast setting glue

i respect GAN a lot but I say for sure CLEAR primer

ream inside and outside of all your pipe

agreed plastic project first

the drawing is very very very very hard. you must have mechanical colored pencils or you will fail 
order them 

practice drawing Ys and San Tees properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

They had questioned primer when they couldn't see it before. Different judges may be they are easing up on that.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

GAN said:


> They had questioned primer when they couldn't see it before. Different judges may be they are easing up on that.




when I took it there were maybe 60-100 guys. only two had purple primer. but who knows. Ive had some municipalities require it just for ease of inspection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

